# Modern20 in Houston, TX



## SirKerry (Nov 12, 2007)

Looking for mature players interested in getting in on a startup campaign using RPG Object's new Modern20 rules in the Houston, TX area.

SirKerry


----------



## Sanguine (Nov 17, 2007)

How mature and only Modern20? Which part of Houston? I am in Galleria/Greenway area.


----------



## SirKerry (Nov 18, 2007)

Sanguine said:
			
		

> How mature and only Modern20? Which part of Houston? I am in Galleria/Greenway area.




Mentally over 30.  Yep, Modern20 (+the Psionics rules from MD#116 and the martial arts stuff from MA20 once it's available).  I'm in the West Houston/Katy area.

Kerry


----------

